# Pictures of our two new girls. Would love your thoughts.



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok well I had a post earlier and I tried to edit that one but in doing so it seems I may have deleted it. So here goes again.

We got two Lamancha does, both are pure bred and registered.

The first is Laya she is a Black possibly pregnant doe, she would have been bred sometime between March 20th to March 30th not sure as the lady had lost the paper she had it wrote down on. But we narrowed it down to somewhere in those dates. She is a first Freshner and already started putting on an udder. Oh and I have no clue how to stack them up so I gave it my best shot lol. Anyhow what do you think about her:

















And here is Padme she is a 3 month old, I call her fawn, what color would you call this for a goat?


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Pretty goats. On the black one, is she supposed to have the red tint to her coat or is she bleaching in the sun? If not, watch her tail for "fish tail" split. She may need some copper.

Are you going to show? If you are going to milk let me know how you like them as I am thinking of milking in the future and want to know which breed. I thought I wanted a Nubain....after dealing with Ben's LOUD mouth (i love him dearly don't get me wrong) I'm re-thinking that. :doh: He still sleeps in the house at night due to him screaming. (he comes in at about 8:30 pm and goes out at 5:30am) He is fine during the day if he can't see me but at night....it's hell. You would think something was eating him. (the other goats hate him) :angry: 

Gina


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

The red in her legs was me editing the photo to try and get some of the darkness out so you could see better. It was solid black before I edited it, she may have a tiny red tint but not noticable when you first look at her. Now she did have LONG hair, I clipped her for the pictures. What can cause them to have long hair like that? And with the long hair the ends of the hair where red. I am trying to figure out what she needs as far as food goes.

And yes I do plan on milking her, that was the reason we got them. I want to make goat milk soap. I really liked the Nubians but decided real quick they where to noisy for me. This little Lamacha dowling we got she can have a mouth on her, but we have disovered she only calls to us if she sees us, if we are out of sight she is quite. So thats a good thing.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Both are very pretty, though the black doe has a much better topline with a nice long, flat rump, both have very nice high escutcheons though I do think the doeling's rump looks steep...could be due to the way she's standing and may level out as she matures.

Some goats do get longish hair...I've seen nigerians with long hair on their back legs and Toggenbergs have long dorsal hair as well as fringe on their legs, most don't realize it though because most breeders will clip their goats.


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

I don't own Manchas so I couldn't tell you too much. But I think they are cute! Congrats


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

What's up with the blue smurf pooches? I seriously don't know! They are both very pretty and I don't know what you would call the color, but Padme's coloring is just gorgeous! If I was a registry, I would call it "Butterscotch Swirl".


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aimee.... the girls were tattooed, thats ink. Munchies are tatooed on the tail because thats the only place you can tattoo them.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Very pretty girls,  

Yes that black doe will be blessing you with babies. 

I would watch the clack one, she does look like she is becoming a deficient, in cooper. 

Do they have a good loose mineral available to them?


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

:ROFL: Blue smurf pooches! I almost spit my coffee on the computer!

Gina


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

I agree that the doe needs copper asap.

Very lovely girls. The doeling will likely level off as she finishes growing.

I love LaManchas. Nice calm temperaments, easy to train to the stand. Even dam raised will be friendly, though not as pushy as bottle babies. Most have quiet voices, though I have one that is as loud as a Nubian and in fact, my Nubian is comparatively quiet.

Some LaManchas are persistent milkers and will milk thru for you.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

I am taking her to the vet today to se if she is pregnant and also get him to check her out because she is not active at all. Infact she lays in the corner of the barn the entire day and I have yet to see her drink. Could the copper dificiency cause this? I will ask him about that too.

What do you suggest for good Feeds and suppliments for her?


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

You don't need the vet to tell you she is pg. She is.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

They are pretty! The older one looks really nice structurally and her udder seems to be developing nicely. I agree with Liz about the doeling's rump looking steep, but that can definitely change as she matures... sometimes freshening helps... and some does look steep for the first freshening or even two and then end up nice and level by the third go-around.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed...... :thumb:


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

Well I took her to the vet and they did an ultrasound and she is not pregnant, but did discover she has severe mastitis and is running a fever and is sick, thats why she has been staying in the corner of the barn and not eating or drinking. We are taking her back Saturday as I don't want to have problems with my first goat ever. I am going to get another one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry....  :hug:


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

Well I will keep Padme for sure. We have already fallen in love with her, so since I am not going to get any milk this year it looks like, I am going to just get another young doeling to be friend with Padme and then possibly breed one late this year.

But I have a question I tried again this evening to stack padme up again, and got this, I have no clue how to stack them up so would like suggestions, is she to far back or what do I need to adjust? Also are there any ways to make her stack up easier, Because she fights me tooth and nail for this lol.


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

They usually fight tooth and nail when they're young  At least that's true in my limited experience! Some of mine, I'm lucky if I can get all 4 feet on the ground while they're walking around the ring...

I am so sorry about the mastitis btw. From the pic I would have totally thought the doe was due in a few weeks or so


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

That's terrible. She sure looks pg.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I can not believe she is not pregnant. The mastitis must be why she looks like she is developing a utter. 

As for setting her up. It just takes practice. She will be fine, as of right now she has no idea what you are asking her to do. Just practice, she will set up on her own the more you work with her.

She does have a steep rump, but she will be fine.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes I know I thought for sure she was too. But I wanted to get the vets opinion because she was not eating or drinking and would not get up from the corner of her stall unless I forced her to get up. Turns out the udder is full because of the mastitise. And he milked some out it looked like cottage cheese comming out, and it stunk really bad.

Can that be contageous to Padme?


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

gonna get another one from the same breeder? Be careful. Too bad, she's really pretty.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

liz said:


> Aimee.... the girls were tattooed, thats ink. Munchies are tatooed on the tail because thats the only place you can tattoo them.


  Thank you, Liz! :laugh: And I'm also sorry about that black one.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes we did get two more from the same breeder. But this breeder came Highly recomended in this area, she is a very nice person and all of her goats where in excellent condition and looked very healthy. We just happen to get a sick one. and when we took her back she showed me what to do to doctor one and then after we let Laya go she acted totally fine, went to eating and drinking and even playing. We are thinking the not eating drinking and laying down all the time was her pouting and upset about not being home. She acted soooo happy when we got her back. Anyhow I just took two kids. I am headed to the barn in a few minutes and will take pictures of the new girls, I want to know what you think about these gals.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That was really nice of her to take them back that is for sure. (Hard to find good breeders like that).
I have seen goats act like that before when they leave home. I wonder how she got the mastitis in the first place? 
Can't wait to see pictures of the new girls. :leap:


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

Well here are the pictures of the two new girls.

This is Porscha she is pure bred Lamancha and she is registered.









And here is Asia, she is an outcross but still registered.









So what do you think of these girls. Since you had said Padme was steep in her rump I tried to look for one that was not so steep. I really like Porscha but want to know your thoughts.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice......... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Your dark one is copper deficient.

Pretty girls.

The one you took back was probably a precocious milker. They can get mastitis if not milked out.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice young ladies!

So sorry the older black doe didn't turn out the way you had hoped...I pray thaty she;s recovered from the mastitis and is well.


----------

